# The Chief's refueling rig



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is what finally managed to concoct for refueling my tractor. I take it down the the fuel distributor to fill up with off road diesel which saves me about 40 cents a gallon. The last batch of off road diesel I purchased was 90 a gallon. I usually buy about 100 gallons at a time. Just remember Off Road Diesel is EXACTLY that. It is dyed red to show that no tax has been paid on it. DO NOT use it in your diesel truck or car that you use on public roads. Just a small amount of the red dye fuel mixed in with your regular taxed diesel (dyed green) pump at the filling station can be detected. The revenue & police check periodically by pulling you over or checking your tank at places like livestock auctions. The fines for misusing it are very severe. In some states like my TN I understand it can be $125 per gallon of capacity up to a fine cieling. It is a good fuel resource for those you use enough to justify its use in their tractors and equipment. 

The tank and pump I purchased used, from a friend. I purchased the fuel tank filter at Tractor Supply Center. (TSC) TSC has all of the parts and tanks to make your own. In some cases, the local Coop will bring you our a tank and pump and fill it for you if you purchase a minimum amount of fuel. Best to check around your area and see what works best for you.



<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=12237">


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Doesn't the off road fuel have a higher sulphur content? I hear it boosts the power band.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My understanding is that in most cases, the off road fuel is the same stuff we buy at the service station pump only it has red dye added. I think during a time when the high sulfur diesel was being phased out, that may have been the case but my understanding is that it is all pretty much the same stuff except maybe for additive packages. 

Here some poop that Chevron has. There is actually a lot of good info. There are not that many fuel manufacturers in the States and evidently Chevron is one of the larger manufacturers.

Diesel Fuel Technical Review 

Here is what Chevron says about Red Dyed diesel fuel

Dyed Diesel Fuel 

I have used both types of fuel in my 4410 and did not notice much if any difference.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The report does indicate that fuel designated for off road use does indeed, have a higher sulphur content.

I quote:
"The EPA regulations require "visible evidence of the presence of red dye" to identify high sulfur fuels intended for off-road use."


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Randy, that is why I posted those links that give the official story in addition to my comments. I get my off road diesel at a local Shell distributor. I asked about this subject while I was there and filled out the paperwork to buy off road diesel and the guy at the Shell distributor said his diesel was all the same stuff except for the dye. Kinda makes me wonder if it is not a regional thing? At 40 cents a gallon cheaper; that is music to my ears and wallet and if it is a better grade of fuel; so much the better. :money:  :zoomin:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * At 40 cents a gallon cheaper; that is music to my ears and wallet and if it is a better grade of fuel; so much the better. :money:  :zoomin: *


It's amazing to think that .40 cents of every gallon goes to taxes.
:truth: Hmmmmmm....this kinda fits your *Billion* post doesn't it.:smiles:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Question,
Is heating fuel oil basically the same as diesel minus the road taxes? I read or heard that somewhere.

Mark


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

We have a 1000 gallon farm use tank and a 1000 gallon road fuel tank on the farm.It is delivered from the same delievry truck.That non taxed fuel is dyed red or pink.Other then that it is the same low sulfur fuel.The dye they use comes in 21/2 gallon jugs and im not sure what the ratio is for dye to a gallon of fuel.Both tanks are clearly marked for farm use only and the other road fuel.The semis use one tank the farm tractors use the other.

Heating oil is basically disel fuel I forget the accual differance.But heating oil will not jell up in sub 0 tempertures like diesl will.That is why it is added to the tanks in the winter sometime on farm tractors.One type is called number 1 fuel the other is number 2


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *We have a 1000 gallon farm use tank and a 1000 gallon road fuel tank on the farm.It is delivered from the same delievry truck.That non taxed fuel is dyed red or pink.Other then that it is the same low sulfur fuel.The dye they use comes in 21/2 gallon jugs and im not sure what the ratio is for dye to a gallon of fuel.Both tanks are clearly marked for farm use only and the other road fuel.The semis use one tank the farm tractors use the other.
> 
> Heating oil is basically disel fuel I forget the accual differance.But heating oil will not jell up in sub 0 tempertures like diesl will.That is why it is added to the tanks in the winter sometime on farm tractors.One type is called number 1 fuel the other is number 2 *


Do they add the dye when they fill the tanks?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

memmurphy, like johndeere stated; it is more or less the same except for the additive package for each fuel particular use. Heating oil will work in your diesel engine. Best to stick with the stuff that belong in it though. Other fuels that can be used in diesel application are JP-8, 5, &4 aka Jet-A, A1, & B; kereosene will burn as well. These fuel do not have the same lubricity properties as good ole' #2 diesel and is it strongly advised to use a lubricating additive. We use John Deere Summer Formula for the John Deere 15 4710's the 101st Airborne took to Iraq. They burned almost exclusively JP-8. Another point is #2 diesel has the highest BTU value of any of these fuels and gives the best performance and hp production.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks all for the information. You mentioned Kerosene, and I rembered that my Kerosene forced air garage heater listed Diesel as a substitute fuel. Not planning to break any laws, my truck and small engines are all gas.

:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Doesn't the off road fuel have a higher sulphur content? I hear it boosts the power band. *


************
the dye don't change the sulphur content.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *The report does indicate that fuel designated for off road use does indeed, have a higher sulphur content.
> 
> I quote:
> "The EPA regulations require "visible evidence of the presence of red dye" to identify high sulfur fuels intended for off-road use." *


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
It's a tax issue not an EPA one.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

( Yes it's air driven ,pump operates 5psi to 100psi max. with no moisture problems.The plastic drum is 35 gal. I placed it on a hand truck for easy maneuverabily.
Mike )

=========== 

I like your set up.
Looks like with a few modifications it's just what I've had in mind for my situation.

I need a 15 gallon tank mounted on a dolly rather than a hand truck like yours. The idea is to roll the tank off the tailgate of my truck onto a shelf or dock the same height as the tailgate.
The reason for going with a 15 gallon tank is I don't use that much fuel but still use to much to fumble with the 5 gallon can method.
The 15 gallon tank would also be easier and lighter to move around than a 35 gallon tank.
A fuel station like this would eliminate lifting handling and lugging around 5 gallon cans.

Do you know where I could get a 15 gallon plastic tank suitable for storing diesel fuel?
How much air pressure will your tank stand?
What did you use for the air pump and where can I buy one?

Thanks for any info.
lbrown59

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...=jdown&Thread=781085&partnumber=1&postmarker=
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev5003.htm
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
***************


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Everything you see including the wagon with the exception of the ammunition can was purchased at TSC. I was told the tank is a 55 gallon tank but it seems to hold about 75 gallons. The tank is not designed to hold air pressure, at least not that much. You may want to try looking for a 30 gallon oil drum. You can order a 30 gallon drum of oil at your local Coop, tractor dealer, or petroleum distributor. TSC sells a wide variety of fuel tanks that may fit your needs as well.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

lbrown, 
The weed sprayer containers available at Co-Ops and Northern Tool with pump and any decent farm store, etc come in 15 to 25 gallon models (the kind you mount on ATV'S) are very sturdy, can be pressurised and the pumps can come with POL tolerant seals!! 

Just what you are looking for I believe!!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *lbrown,
> The weed sprayer containers available at Co-Ops and Northern Tool with pump and any decent farm store, etc come in 15 to 25 gallon models (the kind you mount on ATV'S) are very sturdy, can be pressurised and the pumps can come with POL tolerant seals!!
> 
> Just what you are looking for I believe!! *


 I bought a 15 gallon one of these at TSC.
I opened the box and there was a label on the pump saying not for diesel or gas.

There was also a warning that they would eat the o rings gaskets seals etc.


----------

